# Cleveland at Memphis (12/13/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









5:00 pm PT, 8:00 pm ET

The Cavaliers have suffered two big loses in a row and need to end this skid quickly. Losing two games in a row is not too bad but being blown out of the water in the fashion Cleveland was makes the situation more serious. On the Grizzlies side of things, Gasol going to be used aggressively and Gooden/Z will have their hands full. Memphis is coming off a win over the Pistons in a hard fought game. The basketball the Grizzlies played their last game out was better than what the Cavaliers played.










Can the James gang get out of the gates quickly and avoid having to play from behind?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gasol just ripped apart the Cavs last year in the one game I watched. Too quick for Z and had to much lenght for Boozer. I think Gooden's D on Gasol is the key to this game

Come on Cavs: play some D!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

No question, the key to this game is defense. When our guys play solid D, they can compete with anyone (and vice versa).

I am feeling confident about this game. Our guys came to play in the 2nd half of the Spurs game and outscored them 52-47 despite getting massacred in the 1st half. Drew was awesome in the 2nd half, which was positive and could bode well for this game since you know Drew will want to play well against his old team.

With the injuries it's gonna be tough to overcome the bench gap though. Harris and Traylor both out is a huge blow...we need to try and build a lead early to overcome the bench discrepancy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ugh. This one sounds worrisome too. Gasol could tear this team to pieces. i think lebron's going to have to have one of those games where he just refuses to let the cavs lose.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

i'd like to see lebron play one of those games where he involves himself in every play.

believe i'm not complaining, just noticing that the last few games has had lebron standing around on offense and defense more than usual. he gets his numbers but he could do so much more by focusing on every play. i don't think he should save much for later, i think he needs to go all out now. the rest of the team will come around in time for the playoffs.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron looks good , newble looks like an allstar , gooden has a career high 5 ast in 1st quarter lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st

Cavaliers - 28
Grizzlies - 21

Cleveland came out the gates hot. That's a good sign to see after Cleveland shooting poorly in opening quarters lately. This seems to be a fast paced game and James has it flowing. Newble is playing well too.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron hasnt missed a jumper tonight jesus hes unconcious hes hitting from every where 15 and out


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime

Cavaliers - 49
Grizzlies - 51

Cleveland is lucky James is on fire because if he were struggling, the Cavaliers would be down by a lot more than two points. The Memphis bench was outscoring the Cleveland bench 12-2 late in the 2nd quarter when the announcers mentioned that. The Grizzlies are hanging tough. I fear if LBJ goes cold, this game might be over.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

damn. I knew they'd need Lebron's best to hang with the Grizz. They might need more than Lebron's best. Fortunately the bench doesn't play in the second halves of most cleveland games.

They need this win. Can't lose 3 in a row.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Just want to stop in and say that LeBron James is incredible, and seeing him on TV makes me realize that we were #2 in the draft lottery. And that makes me that much sadder.

:verysad:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gooden

6/7/7


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd

Cavaliers - 72
Grizzlies - 73

Well, rawse, as good as James is playing, he might not win this game unless another Cavaliers player steps up big time (several are doing okay but a big time step up is needed). Gasol looked a bit tired at one point in the game (perhaps my imagination). Gasol had a look on his face like he caught a good punch to the body.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow what a play


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Just want to stop in and say that LeBron James is incredible, and seeing him on TV makes me realize that we were #2 in the draft lottery. And that makes me that much sadder.
> 
> :verysad:


If Lebron had ended up in Memphis you would be talking about a championship contender this year. Egads. Lebron running with that crew would have been nasty. Lebron and Gasol would have been amazing to see. And throw some Jwill in with him. Freaky Deaky.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

31 points, 7 assists, 7 steals, 5 boards


damn, what a game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Final

Cavaliers - 92
Grizzlies - 86

*Boxscore*

James was unreal tonight with his scoring, passing and stealing. Even though I watch a lot of Cavaliers' games, he looked really good out there tonight. Gasol seemed a little winded and missed some foul shots down the stretch. Perhaps he pulled something or maybe his stamina betrayed him at the end.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I just noticed something , without lebron we are probaly the worst team in the league


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> I just noticed something , without lebron we are probaly the worst team in the league


ha. I would have thought you could have told that just by looking at the team record before and after James.

From henceforth Cavs history will be delineated in terms of James. BJ and AJ.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> ha. I would have thought you could have told that just by looking at the team record before and after James.
> ...



Ah damm that's funny. I was a big fan of the BJ years, i'm old school. like when the indians were on the lake in front of 1200 people. 

i used to have a friend that referred to getting some play from someone as "AJ", you know, for action jackson. ha.

BJ and AJ. and polka nights. only in cleveland. in the middle of a blizzard.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James had some nice dunks tonight too. He had about 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> ha. I would have thought you could have told that just by looking at the team record before and after James.
> ...


Damn that's hilarious :laugh: 

I second Remy's comments, I have watched about 98 of Lebron's games, and this was one of his best. When his jumper is on, he literally toys with defenses. You play him 1 on 1, automatic points. You double/triple him? Wide open layups and shots for other players.

7 steals is crazy also, Bron might very well be the best in the NBA at playing the passing lanes. How many times has he sealed games with a steal down the stretch? Man this was a big win for us on the road, Memphis has a great team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> If Lebron had ended up in Memphis you would be talking about a championship contender this year. Egads. Lebron running with that crew would have been nasty. Lebron and Gasol would have been amazing to see. And throw some Jwill in with him. Freaky Deaky.


Actually imagine the Stro Show with Lebron. He would be catching alley oops left and right. Memphis would have been ridiculously fun to watch. But then again Hubie would have only played the King about 20 minutes a games


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> I just noticed something , without lebron we are probaly the worst team in the league


You just noticed this? Sam I thought you were more observant than that.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Eh i thought Z was and jmac were more consistant , but i notcied we have a gaping hole at the 2 ... god if we have michael redd lebron could play like 38 mpg and we would have a much easier time


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DJRaz</b>!
> 
> BJ and AJ. and polka nights. only in cleveland. in the middle of a blizzard.


:laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> If Lebron had ended up in Memphis you would be talking about a championship contender this year. Egads. Lebron running with that crew would have been nasty. Lebron and Gasol would have been amazing to see. And throw some Jwill in with him. Freaky Deaky.


That's okay though, because guess who we got with #2? We got...wait...oh no, wait we got _nobody_. Haha, we got Otis Thorpe, that's who we got. And damn, if he's ever shoring up our center position right now. Championship in no time.

*cries*


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Eh i thought Z was and jmac were more consistant , but i notcied we have a gaping hole at the 2 ... god if we have michael redd lebron could play like 38 mpg and we would have a much easier time


It seems that the last few games the entire team had just been tired and out of sorts. But Z used to be more consistent but since the injuries he's lost a little foot speed and now he has trouble with both quick centers (Gasol abuses him everytime they play) and strong centers. But the 2nd tier guys he tends to abuse. McInnis hasn't been as impressive to me this year as he was last year. Maybe because they are asking him to score more often since the loss of Boozer. Overall, the Cavs are in desperate need of another consistent number 2 scorer.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> It seems that the last few games the entire team had just been tired and out of sorts. But Z used to be more consistent but since the injuries he's lost a little foot speed and now he has trouble with both quick centers (Gasol abuses him everytime they play) and strong centers. But the 2nd tier guys he tends to abuse. McInnis hasn't been as impressive to me this year as he was last year. Maybe because they are asking him to score more often since the loss of Boozer. Overall, the Cavs are in desperate need of another consistent number 2 scorer.


No question, that's why bringing Redd in here would be such a big addition. We need someone who is going to CONSISTENTLY put up 20 a night next to Lebron so he doesn't have to do so much every game.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I tell you what... Fratello lost this game by not doubling LeBron. Doing so has been very effective lately... and I don't think they did it more than a handful of times. Good for us, and I hope nobody else does either!

By the way, did Gooden have some nice passes too tonight! I'm not talking about the alley-oop to James, but he had some nice bounce passes and inside passing too.

Also, if anyone really cares, so far Gooden is on track for career numbers in almost every category... rebounds, steals, blocks, assists, and almost scoring (off by tenths of a point).

And if you compare his numbers (after only 3 seasons) with Stromile Swift (and his 5 seasons), Gooden's numbers are much much better in almost every category. I understand that with starter minutes Swift's numbers may improve, but the fact is... he ain't starting. This is his 5th season... he's like halfway through his career and he still ain't starting and still ain't putting up numbers like folks think he could. He may be in the wrong situation, but truth is, he isn't doing what ever it takes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> I tell you what... Fratello lost this game by not doubling LeBron. Doing so has been very effective lately... and I don't think they did it more than a handful of times. Good for us, and I hope nobody else does either!
> 
> By the way, did Gooden have some nice passes too tonight! I'm not talking about the alley-oop to James, but he had some nice bounce passes and inside passing too.
> ...


I would still love to have Swift on the Cavs next year if Z goes somewhere else. Lebron to Swift alley oops would be sick. Still rather have Z but Swift would be a nice backup option


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Swift actually played very well against us, I wouldn't mind him at all. His jumper is better than I thought.

I don't know if doubling Lebron would have made a difference last night. When he is hitting his outside shot like that there is really nothing you can do to stop him. I wish he would always play that aggressively on offense, we are much better as a team when he does.


----------

